# Youde Goliath RTA



## Richard (20/3/15)

The Goblin evolved IMO . I'm not sure I like the look, but I'm sold on the features.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (20/3/15)

Very nice! I like!


----------



## HPBotha (21/3/15)

These tanks are coming out so quick these days, and the vape budget gets eaten away every day with the help of Zuma. Think there should be a special Vape Fund savings account set up with massive interest rate!!! 

Youde has been hitting it out of the park of late - some really great devices. Still loving the goblin, but the goliath ticks a lot of points for me....dammit

Reactions: Like 1


----------

